# Mototunes = : (



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

Well I decided rather that make my own I'd purchase an audiopipe style device and learn from that how to make a good one. Then I could maybe make a few for my buds. So I ordered one from mototunes and the note below I wrote to them should explain what I ended up with. I was anxious for a week to get this thing and now I'm just POed.

"Got my mototunes after a week of waiting, ran home to open a beat up box with a hand full of packing peanuts doing nothing to protect my mototunes device. Got home hooked it up and was in love. Went riding that evening and it did great. Went for a ride this afternoon and the right speaker was cutting in/out. Figured maybe a wire came loose. Removed left speaker to find all was well, nice wires and all. Removed right speaker to find the cheapest dry rotted speaker wire and connectors I've ever seen. The small clip connector had cut the wire so I went out and purchased a new connector. Came home installed the new connector and the right speaker still wouldn't play. I reach deep inside to find the speaker wire going to the right speaker is actually two pieces of super cheap old speaker wire hooked together. One with a wire nut and one just twisted together. Obviously the one that was just twisted together had come undone. Now I have to pull the amp out, which is glued to a piece of foam and siliconed in and run a real wire to the speaker. Thanks for the half *** job and I'll be sure to pass on the word of the poor quality of your product."

I just wanted to share my experience with this product with everyone so you can make an informed decision before dealing with this company.

Thanks,

Poolege


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

That sucks man. seems like for as much as they are charging they should give you all brand new stuff.


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

With the $30 nationwide shipping I paid $259 for it. Just got it back together. Sounds great now. The speakers seem high quality. They are JBL Marines and the amp is a tiny 150w. It's amazing the sound it puts out when it put together properly. I'd say it woulda been well worth the cost if you have an ipod(which I didn't and had to buy). I just got my ram mount in today but it didn't come with the u bolt to bolt it to the handlebars so I gotta get one of those. I have the Otterbox armor for my Ipod Classic 80gb but I been keeping it in the dry box on the left fender of my Brute. That worked great until I need to turn it down or change the song. I'm just hoping the ram mount will hold up, I like the wheelies and jumps alot. Anybody know what size ubolt I need for the ram mount?

Thanks,

poolege


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

I received a quick reply from mototunes, they apologized an offered to send it back on them to be repaired or get a $50 refund for my dissatisfaction . I opted for the $50 since I fixed it. Seems they stand behind there product. I guess they just have a couple quality bugs to work out. I hope they do cause other than the wiring I really enjoy it.

poolege


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

Got my refund and another apology. Seems to be a great guy. Response and refund in less than 2hrs. I would probably deal with them again if I needed to buy a premade speaker system. I guess I'm a pushover for great customer service since it's so hard to find these days.

poolege


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad to see another company making a sincere effort at customer satisfaction.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Glad it got resolved


----------

